# Dialerfenster-Optimierung in der Profiliga



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

Die "Optimierung" der Dialerfenster erfordert viel Geschick.

Die Klarheit der Preisinformation in diesem Beispiel war wohl nur ein Versuchsballon, in der heutigen Praxis findet man eine weniger kontrastreiche Darstellung. Verbraucher müssen also umso aufmerksamer sein.

Ich will ein gut optimiertes Gestaltungsmerkmal hervorheben. Die Auswahl des Fonts "Georgia" ist "zufällig" so erfolgt, dass die "9" bei Unterstreichung der "0" sehr nahe kommt. Besser geht das nicht. Der Vergleich mit den Standardfonts macht die Perfektion der Optimierung besonders deutlich.

Wenn nun ein Verbraucher die 9,98 Euro als 0,08 Euro liest, ist er schließlich selbst schuld. Verboten ist das ja nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (31 Juli 2005)

Manche bauen sogar alle ihre Webseiten so auf.
http://www. [editiert] .de/index.php?action=technik

Sachen gibts ...

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

Aber da, wo es denen auf die Lesbarkeit von Zahlen angeht, wird auch eine lesbare Schrift eingesetzt...

zB bei obiger Seite [***]/index.php?action=technik.multicall

Wenn Du dort auf die Grafik klickst, um sie zu vergrössern, da siehst Du mal, wie deutlich die Zahlen darstellen können, wenn sie wollen... Sogar eine Münchner Telefonnummer, die existiert


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Manche bauen sogar alle ihre Webseiten so auf.


Natürlich, es sind reine Sachzwänge und der künstlerische Gesamteindruck, die diese Fontwahl regelrecht erzwingen.

Auch der Ersatz des Reizwortes "Bezahlcode" durch das neutrale Wort "Zugangscode" wird irgendeine nette Begründung haben.

Mir reicht die Erklärung, die ich mir selbst denken kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

Die Vorteile der hübschen Schriftart mit den unauffälligen Neunen zeigen sich in der Praxis. Gute Ideen finden Nachahmer.

Dietmar Vill


----------

